# Theory on high shoulders



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a theory on the high shoulders.. I'm not sure about USG @ National but I do know Certainteed stopped using rollers and switched to a wedge on their machines . The rollers had to be replaced however often which caused the plant to shut down for the replacement Where the wedge will last 10 times longer. I'd be willing to bet ALL the wallboard manufactures 
are using The wedge now. 

And [If?] They all started with the wedge pressing at the same time ..Say 08/09 Would It not make sense that's the culprit? 

Just a thought!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

You might be on to something Moore.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't care if it's true or not, it makes a good story, so I'm going with it.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

The high shoulders I can deal with on small jobs like I usually do. The damn air pockets are what really pizz me off. I don't know how many bugle heads I sent straight through the boards on the last hanging job I did.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think they give a  anymore!!!they still make there money...I just get more money to fix it now and blame it on the rock makers!!!


----------

